# practical reptile keeping



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

with the next issue of prk out tomorrow just thought i'd make a post to see how many other users read the magazine and what you think of it


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I do. I like it and think it's well written and has a good mix of the basic stuff and the more advanced bits also. It's my favourite of the UK mags to date I think.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Fangio said:


> I do. I like it and think it's well written and has a good mix of the basic stuff and the more advanced bits also. It's my favourite of the UK mags to date I think.


i agree but i think it varries between issues one month you'll get an amazing issue and another you'll get an ok one. i love it really though and will continue to buy it


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Personally I love the magazine and I always read the full thing, there have been some really good tips in the magazine so far like getting a **** load of free fake grass samples off the net and using them for your reptiles :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

kaimarion said:


> Personally I love the magazine and I always read the full thing, there have been some really good tips in the magazine so far like getting a **** load of free fake grass samples off the net and using them for your reptiles :lol2:


 i haven't followed up on that advice yet i'm too ashamed i haven't even got a garden lol but was an exelent idea


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bought it from the 1st issue, gonna subscribe too.
I find it very informative, with a wide range of well written articles with good pics : victory:

Still haven't put any of my boa pics in yet tho!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Ive been subscribed since the first issue.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

I like it, however I don't buy it all the time as whenever I see the cover It's Beardies and Leos, and I don't fancy reading *another *caresheet *again*.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think there has been caresheets for the species you mention Rob. Scratch that, there is a care sheet for leos written by a pretty young lad this month, and I think this is more geared towards younger readers getting involved.

I like the magazine, although I am perhaps a little biased. There is a good mix of really detailed articles, and news items along with the occasional care sheet.

Andy


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmm well I have 3 copies of the magazine from when it first came out, with beardie c/s and corn c/s. Plus last time i saw a cover it had leos on.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

But then again it's more than definately changed. Maybe they were using the beginner reptile c/s to appeal to people just getting into the hobbie.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I get it through the post every month well worth getting. I have every issue  they touch on some of the less common species as well which gives me ideas


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I got my issue of PRK through the post today and they have added my pic of my royal Spyder(unimaginative I know lol) which I'am fairly chuffed about .


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

SSamm said:


> Ive been subscribed since the first issue.


Ditto :no1:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> I got my issue of PRK through the post today and they have added my pic of my royal Spyder(unimaginative I know lol) which I'am fairly chuffed about .


You get yours alot later than mine, mine came last monday!


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

i've voted yes, however, I only spotted this mag last month in my local Tesco so I grabbed it :blush: hoping to buy the next issue though - just hope they have it in again! : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I read it at work, wouldn't spend money on it, but I do think it is a good magazine for the average keen hobbyist and probably one of the better ones produced in the UK so far. I'd like a far more specialist/high end geared technical type one myself but I don't suppose there would be the demand/money for it so I'll stick to journal articles


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

kaimarion said:


> I got my issue of PRK through the post today and they have added my pic of my royal Spyder(unimaginative I know lol) which I'am fairly chuffed about .


i spotted the royal named syder lol made me laugh dude
i have every issue and i've been meaning to do one of to things
1 subscribe
2 send in a pic of my tiger salamander


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

aliconda said:


> i've voted yes, however, I only spotted this mag last month in my local Tesco so I grabbed it :blush: hoping to buy the next issue though - just hope they have it in again! : victory:


i've got every issue but some of them took some hunting out used to get them at asda but they don't get it every month so i was getting it from borders now they've shut down whsmith is where i got the last 2 but they don't have it in every month either i should just get a subscription


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I read it at work, wouldn't spend money on it, but I do think it is a good magazine for the average keen hobbyist and probably one of the better ones produced in the UK so far. I'd like a far more specialist/high end geared technical type one myself but I don't suppose there would be the demand/money for it so I'll stick to journal articles


Technical in what respect? I'm interested to know what type of articles people would like to see. Personally I would like less basic articles too, but I guess it has to be aimed at the majority of keepers.

Andy


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

I try and and budget myself on magazines each month. 
Cosmopolitan seems to win every time :notworthy:
PRK doesnt seem worth the money if Im honest.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Technical in what respect? I'm interested to know what type of articles people would like to see. Personally I would like less basic articles too, but I guess it has to be aimed at the majority of keepers.
> 
> Andy


I think you need the usual articles to keep the newbie beardie and leo keepers happy and to educate those that havent done there research. When you look across the herps theres alot of starters from lizards, turts, torts, scorps........ So this could keep the beginners informed. It does need abit more in depth tho to the more advanced reps. Also articles on viv, terrarium and tort table builds, naturalistic planting and set ups, self sustaining with stuff like tropical woodlice/springtails.

Also due to the time of year more on succesful breeding and incubation. Maybe rating incubators. Its a massive field to go down the mag just needs to dig deeper 

As said tho i like the mag and am a subscriber . I especially liked the when crocs roamed the sahara article more of these extinct articles would be great 

Glasgowgecko have i missed something are you involved in the magazine? I notice the link you sent me was to a prk thread as well i couldnt view it on my phone but will look back thru my collection and read when i get 5 minutes.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Personally I think the vast majority of readers must already be committed herp keeper so I also think there need to be far fewer basic articles and a little more depth. As it is Practical Reptile *Keeping* magazine then more articles on equipment, habitats etc.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> Glasgowgecko have i missed something are you involved in the magazine? I notice the link you sent me was to a prk thread as well i couldnt view it on my phone but will look back thru my collection and read when i get 5 minutes.


Involved would probably be a stretch, but I have written for it a little.

Andy


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I think you need the usual articles to keep the newbie beardie and leo keepers happy and to educate those that havent done there research. When you look across the herps theres alot of starters from lizards, turts, torts, scorps........ So this could keep the beginners informed. It does need abit more in depth tho to the more advanced reps. Also articles on viv, terrarium and tort table builds, naturalistic planting and set ups, self sustaining with stuff like tropical woodlice/springtails.
> 
> Also due to the time of year more on succesful breeding and incubation. Maybe rating incubators. Its a massive field to go down the mag just needs to dig deeper
> 
> ...


i think they are just being carefull so they don't run out of steam at the end of the day they need to keep the mag running if they cover all the indepth stuff early on what will they write about in the future better to do the more basic stuff that they can expand on later and only do an indepth artical once a month or so. i wanted a bit more from the fire salamander article tbh


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think all in all they've done quite a good job with it. It would of been easy for the magazine to be just full of caresheets which lets face it can be found at ease on the net anyway. They've done a few articles on Vivariums, breeding your own food supplies, reptile keeping in a recession and the like. And to get it out onto shop shelves is quite a good achievement. It can't be easy producing a magazine these days, because for a start your putting it up against the internet where you can get information at the drop of a hat.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Involved would probably be a stretch, but I have written for it a little.
> 
> Andy


Which articles have you written? I have all the mags but still getting thru them all. I only subscribed a few months back and then brought up all the back issues.

Id like to see an article on the acanthocerus atricollis as info really is rare. Also the agama agama is being kept alot more now and alot of people arent amazingly clued up on them so would maybe sell a few issues.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> Which articles have you written? I have all the mags but still getting thru them all. I only subscribed a few months back and then brought up all the back issues.


There is one a month for the last 10 (I think) months, and there is an incomplete (currently) list of their titles in the "In Press" section of my website.



> Id like to see an article on the acanthocerus atricollis as info really is rare. Also the agama agama is being kept alot more now and alot of people arent amazingly clued up on them so would maybe sell a few issues.


These articles while valuable, would really need someone that has a LOT of experience with these species. Unfortunately I don't know anyone that fits the bill, but perhaps in the not too distant future, it could be you.

Andy


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you write the two parter on hybridisation?

Im looking at breeding the atricollis next year so maybe when ive got that side of things right i may take you up on that offer. My male was in last months photo section.

I dont keep the agama agama myself at the moment but I may get some in my new planned stack just need to finish my large atricollis viv before i can start it. When I have more research down and ive kept them a while I may contact you.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> Did you write the two parter on hybridisation?


I did.

Andy


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

:2thumb: it was a very good article. Prk should definetly delve more into it but again its going abit specialist i guess.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep. I have every issue, except one which my local shop didn't get in! I'll be ordering it back though.
It's deffinetly a great read.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I buy it, because I like reading & having something rep related to read every month is quite nice. It can be a bit of a bugg£r to find in shops though, so I may well subscribe in the near future.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

I buy it sometimes because i never have any money on me when i go to asda, and no shops round mine (bar asda) sell it  Tis a really good mag aswel!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

There's just a few things I want to say the few people who are feeling a little sceptical about the content of the mag, and I recognise that there is loads of support which is great :no1::2thumb:: victory::flrt:, and its not in any way a lecture. I just want to express my views. 

 Its just a magazine at the end of the day- they aren't a substitute for books or scientific journals. It is good if there can be a few relatively detailed articles, and some novel advice etc, but at the end of the day it is for leisure reading. Unlike books magazines have to be published on a regular basis with 'new' stuff in. After your 4-5th article in a row you tend to start to run out of really good ideas-i.e. things you can write about off the top of your head and from experience, yet writers have to keep going! Do you really think we're going to get new scientific research done in a month ready for the next issue? One study might be the result of one person's entire time at University. 

Compared to other reptile magazines out there its doing good I think. Some of the authors are really trying very hard- it may not dazzle you quite as much as you'd love but some of the knowledge imparted in articles represents years of learning by the author, and many experiences of theirs, and lots of money and time they devoted to their hobby. Sorry if you already know it, but then lucky you! Those first few years when you start out is maybe when the magazine is most helpful for actually furthering your knowledge , but after this, you have to accept it might not be able to teach you anything new.Once youve reached this level of knowledge maybe you have to work a bit harder to find further information from journals etc, and not expect it to be in a mag in your local WHsmith. That kind of stuff is much more valuable and difficult to produce and therefore harder to get. 

Have you tried other reptile magazines? I have read_ Reptiles Magazine_ from America, and _Reptilia_ of Europe, and I personally think _PRK _is up there with them in terms of quality. 

*Reptiles Magazine*= an unbelieveable amount of adverts.....page after page. The simplest, baby-talk kind of articles you have ever seen, very very 'commercial' if thats the word. It just looks good, has a good 'face'. Good photography I suppose. And some interesting and well known contributors, but bear in mind it doesn't matter who's writing, the editor of a magazine always makes changes and could shorten and make simpler every single sentence if they want to! 

*Reptilia*= Gives the appearance of being a more 'serious' kind of magazine. But content is not really any better. They use lots of Latin names, and feature lots of complicated references (which I doubt are any use- do you read them?), and everything is a bit more...for want of a better word- 'nerdy.' But for actual information, its really no better. Photography/ printing is sometimes a bit fuzzy.

_ PRK_ really isn't doing bad in terms of either content, or photography...its nice and balanced in all directions and there is no bias in the opinions it projects. Its only recently started and is managing to feature decent competitions and not overdo advertising...really I think all the people behind are trying extremely hard and probably not rich as a result!

I'd just like to add_ David Alderton _the editor is also an author of books on various pet species you can find on Amazon, and has a website up and running now as well. He's often up at 3am, judging by his emails, since I have written a few articles for him. 
His website:Home

Also _Stuart Douglas_ has contributed some of his great photos towards a couple of the articles I wrote, and unfortunately I wasn't able to get the link to his book published. So if you are interested (and you should be if you love snakes, especially green and venomous ones!) here's the link:
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blurb.com%2Fmy%2Fbook%2Fdetail%2F1212127&h=48582bf44639ad2c2e8ac02be451c4b2

Lastly, being quite a new magazine occasionally there are mistakes when it has gone to print, and I apologise on behalf of the editor, lol (its not my fault), but I can't blame him since he has the entire thing to do, not just one measly article like me. For example there was a picture credited to the wrong person from RFUK in one of articles, various typing errors (that werentpresent in the submitted article) and errors in some of the info, which may not have been the author's fault. So always bear this in mind when you think aha! That's wrong!!!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I enjoy the mag, and would miss it if anything were to happen and it didnt come out. I dont expect it to be full of serious scientific articles, and probably wouldnt get it if it were. Theres always the internet for serious research. I enjoy reading, and its one of the few mags I do get. I also think it may be one of the first places new keepers or prospective keepers may look. Not everyone turns automatically to the internet. Keep up the good work : victory:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

My local Tesco have stopped carrying it  So it looks like I need to subscribe, although I can't decide which free gift book I want :hmm:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

i have got it from the very 1st issue, i love it but notice its getting thinner lol, n i wish it was weekly or fortnighly hate waiting, they should also have some of the unusual stuff in their would love to see a write up about indigo's, and much more!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

they are also in a good position to give people updates on stuff like new morphs since books are out of date almost as soon as they're writen


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Shameless plug for the book.....here's the direct link, without having to go through FB

Reptiles: | By Stuart Douglas | Blurb


----------

